# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  در خواست کمک و راهنمایی از دوستان

## .SoRoUsH.

سلام
دوستان من دیپلم ریاضی دارم برای 3 سال پیش هست با معدل کتبی 17.51 و کل 19 و خورده ای یا 18 و خورده ای(کل رو یادم نیست دقیق)
من تابستون سال سوم تغییر رشته دادم و سال چهارم سر کلاس تجربی نشستم و از بد روزگار هم 2 باری که کنکور دادم پزشکی-دندون رو نیوردم...حالا امسال هم میخوام کنکور بدم ولی مشکل معدل دارم
میخوام بدونم اگر من برم برای ترمیم  معدل در دی ثبت نام کنم باید درسای سوم ریاضی فیزیک رو امتحان بدم یا میتونم درسای تجربی رو امتحان بدم؟منظورم اینه که من میخوام درس های ریاضی-فیزیک-شیمی-زبان فارسی-ادبیات-زبان رو ترمیم کنم،حالا همونجور که میدونید سوم ریاضی ها سال سوم درسی به نام ریاضی ندارن و حسابان دارن که خیلی مطالب اضافه داره و چیزایی داره که من الان یادم نمیاد و 3 سال پیش خوندمشون،مثلثات و تابع و خیلی چیزای دیگه اضافه داره فیزیک ریاضی هم یک فصل زیاد داره که فصل بیخود و نسبتا سنگینی هست و 5.5 نهایی هم از اون میاد و منم خیلی وقته نخوندمش و کلا سرش مشکل داشتم(سر امتحان نهایی من هرچی نمره ازم کم شد از همین فصل بود!)حالا میخوام بدونم میشه من به جای حسابان بیام ریاضی 3 تجربی رو امتحان بدم و به جای فیزیک 3 ریاضی بیام تجربی رو امتحان بدم و نمرات اونا رو برام توی دیپکود بفرستن یا مجبورم فقط درسای سوم ریاضی رو ترمیم کنم؟
درس های ریاضی واقعا مطالب اضافه دارن که من یادم رفتن و نه توانش هست نه وقتش که دوباره برم اونا رو بخونم با توجه به اینکه بدونم به هیچ .جه بدرد کنکور خودم نمیخورن
ممنون

----------


## E.M10

برای ترمیم باید دیپلمی که داریو ترمیم کنی. چون می خوای کنکور تجربی بدی نهایی امتحان دادن برا ریاضی واقعا اشتباهه بنظر من برای دیپلم مجدد اقدام کن و دیپلم تجربی بگیر و با اون تو کنکور شرکت کن. فکر نکن از هوا گفتما خودم در حین انجام همین کارم یعنی چنتا امتحانمو دادم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## .SoRoUsH.

> برای ترمیم باید دیپلمی که داریو ترمیم کنی. چون می خوای کنکور تجربی بدی نهایی امتحان دادن برا ریاضی واقعا اشتباهه بنظر من برای دیپلم مجدد اقدام کن و دیپلم تجربی بگیر و با اون تو کنکور شرکت کن. فکر نکن از هوا گفتما خودم در حین انجام همین کارم یعنی چنتا امتحانمو دادم


اخه برای دیپلم مجدد باید برم عربی و زمین شناسی رو هم امتحان بدم!من زمین شناسی رو از2 بیشتر نمیتونم بگیرم!عربی هم سال سوم خودمو ترکودنم شدم 18 صد سال دیگه امتحان بدمش بیشتر از 18 نمیشه!
*یعنی شما میگید  نمیشه درسای تجربی رو ترمیم کنم؟*با این وجود شما به نظر خودتون بهتر نبود فقط چند درس رو امتحان میدادید تا برید کل درسا رو دوباره امتحان بدید؟

----------


## roc

ترمیم و میخای چی کار مگه ندیدی امسال معدل کتبی 19.5 به بالا رو هم تاثیر ندادن

----------


## .SoRoUsH.

> ترمیم و میخای چی کار مگه ندیدی امسال معدل کتبی 19.5 به بالا رو هم تاثیر ندادن


خب سال 95 تاثیر مثبت بود اگر 96 تاثیر قطعی بود که در هر صورت تاثیر میدن چه خوب چه بد اون موقع من خیلی ضرر میکنم
اگر تاثیر رو امسال مثبت کردن که فوق العادس...این ترمیم در صورتیه که تاثیر قطعی باشه

----------


## E.M10

> اخه برای دیپلم مجدد باید برم عربی و زمین شناسی رو هم امتحان بدم!من زمین شناسی رو از2 بیشتر نمیتونم بگیرم!عربی هم سال سوم خودمو ترکودنم شدم 18 صد سال دیگه امتحان بدمش بیشتر از 18 نمیشه!
> *یعنی شما میگید  نمیشه درسای تجربی رو ترمیم کنم؟*با این وجود شما به نظر خودتون بهتر نبود فقط چند درس رو امتحان میدادید تا برید کل درسا رو دوباره امتحان بدید؟


آخه من هدفم رتبه زیر 200 هست که خداکنه بشه به خاطر همین به معدل 20 یا نزدیک به 20 فکر می کنم پس بهتر بود دوباره همرو امتحان میدادم. زمین خیلی سخت نیست از زیست که سخت تر نیست منم مثل تو هیچی از زمین نمیدونستم 2 روز از صب تاشب خوندم شدم 17/75 خودم شاخ درآوردم. کافیه زمین 8 یا 9 (دقیقا نمیدونم) بگیری تا از تک ماده و این داستانا استفاده کنی البته اگه می خوای رشته های زیر گروه یکو قبول شی اینکارو کن چون ضریب زمین صفره. بهجز عربی بقیرو امتحان بده بعد بگو فقط عربیو برات تطبیق بزنن.
در رابطه با حرف بقیه که میگن ترمیمو این چیزارو می خوای چکار اصلا توجه نکن هرچیزیرم الان اعلام کنن یهو میبینی دم کنکور یه کار دیگه می کنن کلا مملکت شیرتوشیره. تو کار خودتو انجام بده.
اینم اضافه کنم که برا دیپلم مجدد باید یه درس از انسانیم امتحان بدی که احتمالا جامعه شناسیو بدن بهت که خیلی اسونو و براحتی میتونی دهو بگیری من 12 شدم

----------

